# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  My newest planted pond (Warning large images)

## sonythan

Hi,
My name is Sony.
I'm from Jakarta, Indonesia

Right now i'm renovating my home. And here is my pond still not planted yet.


Top view design


Side View design for filter


Front view design


First day 


Third Day

Filter location





Fourth Day


8th november 2008
filter


rail for glass. I will use 19mm tempered glass




from the livingroom view



Waterfall


view from second floor



12th November 2008
modified the rail to make it deeper 


Vortex filter


second and third chamber

----------


## EvolutionZ

are you the founder of sony? haha.. just joking..
anyway.. thats very big.. hope to see it planted!

----------


## Jervis

This is probably 2008's largest project! More pix please  :Smile: 

Nothing beat natural sunlight!

----------


## genes

Simply amazing. Did you plan and designed it all by yourself or through a contractor?

----------


## hoangnam55

Thanks ,very very pro ,you can update continue

----------


## blue33

The orange slab wall looks like sand blasted before to get that kind of surface texture. Looks natural to me.  :Well done:

----------


## sonythan

This is chamber 4 and 5.
the 4th is for Jap Mat (maybe i will use the cheap one  :Grin: ) 
the 5th is for pump




12th November 2008
this is the cliff for waterfall

----------


## sonythan

16th November 2008







View from 2nd floor






The rail for glass has been modified



Outlet from filter to pond with ball valve to control the flow for each outlet.



Vortex chamber with top up system



Inlet to filter

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Yet another exciting thread to follow!

----------


## k3nlim

Nice!! :Well done:  Looking forward to it :Grin:

----------


## sonythan

> Simply amazing. Did you plan and designed it all by yourself or through a contractor?


Design by me. The cliff was design by the contractor  :Grin:  
Actually i still not satisfied with the color of the cliff  :Grin: 
I think they use the technic called dry brush to make the highlight of the cliff. This technic used by the scale modeller to make weathering their scale model.

Sony

----------


## Swoop

Awesome !!!! :Well done: ....hope to see the planting process too.

----------


## sonythan

8th November 2008
Filter form front view


Glass rail too shallow. This one has to make at least 10 cm deep 



View from living room





From 2nd floor


filter from 2nd floor

----------


## fireblade

another big project to drool over !! keyboard wet liao!!

----------


## WiNd08

i am so going to keep track of this thread.

this is going to be something like medicineman's !

----------


## Verminator

Another keen follower eagerly awaiting further installments. Keep us posted

----------


## Cacatuoides

Looking forward to view your pictures of development! Definitely following this thread!

----------


## benetay

Amazing! Can't wait to see more.

Cheers!

----------


## jasonchua1982

Impressive Setup !

Keep the pictures coming  :Smile:

----------


## sonythan

> i am so going to keep track of this thread.
> 
> this is going to be something like medicineman's !


ha ha ha ha Actually i was inspired by Medicineman paludarium and R4narok (if he join this forum). He give me lots of input too  :Grin:

----------


## sonythan

Actually i try to upload more picture but it seem that this forum need approval from the moderator to upload lots of picture. I will try to upload the image again later.

----------


## octane

> Actually i try to upload more picture but it seem that this forum need approval from the moderator to upload lots of picture. I will try to upload the image again later.


impressive  :Shocked: 
looking forward for more pics!

----------


## natureAddict

very exciting. have you already decided what fishes you plan to have?

----------


## Cacatuoides

You can try uploading the pictures onto photobucket, etc and then paste the image code here  :Smile:

----------


## bryan

You are using glass panels.
Do you have turf near the pond? Be careful if you are using a mower or cutter. My cousin managed to crack his 8ft aro tank which was at the car porch, The mower he was using launched a pebble at the tank.

Also I'd suggest laminated glass instead of tempered. Tempered glass shatters into tiny bits and coupled with high water pressure sounds rather scary.

----------


## sonythan

This is update 16th November 2008

The vortex chamber



Filter chamber with ball valve to control flow water for each outlet



Pump chamber


The filter


View from living room





The Glass Rail


The waterfall

----------


## sonythan

I want to add the photo still need approval from the moderator.
May i know the rule of this forum. How many photo do i can upload for each thread???

I want to have hair grass for the foreground.

and Cardinal tetra, rummy nose tetra, or harlequin (lots of them) and hopefully i can have Altum Angel (Orinoco) here in Indonesia (very-very expensive here in Indonesia  :Sad:  )

----------


## sonythan

testing 
this was taken on 16 November 2008

the vortex chamber

----------


## sonythan

still 16th November 2008
the chamber of filter with outlet pipe to distribute the clean water back to pond.
Each outlet can be controlled by using the ball valve

----------


## sonythan

still 16th November 2008
the pump chamber


This is the view from the living room

----------


## sonythan

Still 16th November 2008
glass rail


Inlet to filter


The waterfall


View from second floor

----------


## sonythan

he he he this is my old nano tank on day 14th  :Smile: 
the dimesion only 50cm x 30 cm x 30 cm




and this is my old planted tank in my old home.
It has been 4 years and i have change the water 100&#37; once about 2 years ago



and this is the filter (DIY by my own hand he he he)


this is the process making the filter using 3 mm acrylic sheet



the Nymphaea zenkeri green flower in my pond

----------


## sonythan

> You are using glass panels.
> Do you have turf near the pond? Be careful if you are using a mower or cutter. My cousin managed to crack his 8ft aro tank which was at the car porch, The mower he was using launched a pebble at the tank.
> 
> Also I'd suggest laminated glass instead of tempered. Tempered glass shatters into tiny bits and coupled with high water pressure sounds rather scary.


Yea i will plant grass near the pond. Yes i should use laminated glass but unfotunatelly i already bought the tempered glass and really the glass make me lose the fortune  :Sad:  I have read the tempered glass 3 times tougher than ordinary and laminated glass. But the problem is the tempered will shattered like a bomb because of the pressure of the water.

Thank you for you suggestion  :Laughing:

----------


## Toshika

really nicely done.love to see it...

----------


## sonythan

These pictures just taken today (9th December 200 :Cool: 








I'll use Lifetec pump. because the prise is really cheap here if we compare to Tsurumi or even Oase pump (This one is really expensive here but the quality really superb).

Sony

----------


## sonythan

This is the pump that i'm going to use

----------


## CrAnKCaM

awesome setup.very nice bro 
wonder how many lits of water to fill up

----------


## Wackytpt

Really nice journal you have. We are all eager to see the final project.

All the best for this mega project.

----------


## ^fearNofish^

Hi ! Sony ,

I believe you have many fans here now  :Jump for joy: , this is simply delicious :Smug:  ! It is wonderful and fortunate for us to be able to witness the project from the start.

Keep up the good work. :Grin: 

Thank you ! :Kiss:

----------


## Mars

Beautiful !!!!! I would like to have something like that one day....
What plants will be in there? any driftwood? it would look great if some parts of driftwood would stand out of water...

----------


## windcharm

wooo... make us all drooling now. I think it will cost a bomb here in Singapore..

----------


## sonythan

These picture were taken on 13th December 2008




View from 2nd Floor


I really worry for the glass. It curve a little when the pond is full. 


There are about 3 point of leakage on the sealant but the major problem is there is a leakage in the inlet pipe to the filter.  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying: 
I think i have to some really big major job to fix this problem because the leakage pipe is under the concrete :Crying:  :Exasperated: 


Moral of this accident.... Always test the pipe before we do another job. Even thought i already done it  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  :Crying:  :Crying: 

Sony

----------


## Verminator

Unfortunate luck my friend. I hope you can resolve it without to much trouble. 

Looking forward to the next step of this set-up (once your faults are fixed)

----------


## lorba

Sony,

You should really be worry for the glass bludging, with only 1 layer of glass running the length and no bracing or center support. Pressure will be different when pump is up, big fishes swimming, or even when you get in to do some swimming or planting.

I have experienced bursting and cracking even with 3pc laminated glass with 1m water depth (Specifications came from engineers, yet...). Luckily no people was inside and the water was drain slightly earlier. 

Better to check and check again.

----------


## psp1000

I hope you can resolve it without much trouble too. Cheer up bro, by the way whole project cost you how much?

----------


## bryan

Sony,

Lorba is right. Don't take the risk. You might need to use acrylic panels instead. Almost all large setups I've seen (Public aquariums and zoos) use them.

----------


## sonythan

Finally the problem located. Broken pipe from inlet filter.






I have to change the ball valve because the quality really bad

----------


## sonythan

> Sony,
> 
> You should really be worry for the glass bludging, with only 1 layer of glass running the length and no bracing or center support. Pressure will be different when pump is up, big fishes swimming, or even when you get in to do some swimming or planting.
> 
> I have experienced bursting and cracking even with 3pc laminated glass with 1m water depth (Specifications came from engineers, yet...). Luckily no people was inside and the water was drain slightly earlier. 
> 
> Better to check and check again.


I'm thingking to use aluminum to help supporting the glass.
I don't know whether it will make any different or not.

----------


## sonythan

> I hope you can resolve it without much trouble too. Cheer up bro, by the way whole project cost you how much?


 :Opps:  :Opps:  2 macbook  :Grin:

----------


## sonythan

> Sony,
> 
> Lorba is right. Don't take the risk. You might need to use acrylic panels instead. Almost all large setups I've seen (Public aquariums and zoos) use them.


Yea actually acrylic is the great material but it can scratch easily. I hate that. 
But thank you for your suggestion

----------


## 69efan69

keep us updated bro. wanna follow up haha.

----------


## lorba

> I'm thingking to use aluminum to help supporting the glass.
> I don't know whether it will make any different or not.


Better to use stainless steel bracing.
However, if you observe the glass from sideway and the center is bludging, i would strongly recommend changing.

----------


## weeyang19

> Better to use stainless steel bracing.
> However, if you observe the glass from sideway and the center is bludging, i would strongly recommend changing.


I agree with bro saying, better use those Angle Bar Stainless steel to hold the glass panel is gangerous that u can see glass bluding out, anytime the glass might give way. Hope u can get the SS support bar done up.

Or another way if can change the glass to lamin glass of 19mm and 12mm Lami together. or can 19mm and 15mm lami

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> I agree with bro saying, better use those Angle Bar Stainless steel to hold the glass panel is gangerous that u can see glass bluding out, anytime the glass might give way. Hope u can get the SS support bar done up.
> 
> Or another way if can change the glass to lamin glass of 19mm and 12mm Lami together. or can 19mm and 15mm lami


The pro speaks!

Anyway, looking forward to more updates on your project and I think alot of us here are wishing you the very best with this glass problem.

----------


## vinz

For the glass curve, may I suggest that you empty the pond at least partially and get someone to silicon European style braces (Google "euro brace aquarium") on the outside of the glass. If done nicely, they would make handy ledges for putting stuff (temporarily, such as when maintaining the tank or feeding time).

----------


## sonythan

*HAPPY NEW YEAR 2009 EVERYONE*

This picture taken today (1st January 200 :Cool: 

The water reduce about 1 cm if height in one night


Vortex chamber


I don't know what it is.
It just came up from the sealant. It look like salt

----------


## sonythan

> For the glass curve, may I suggest that you empty the pond at least partially and get someone to silicon European style braces (Google "euro brace aquarium") on the outside of the glass. If done nicely, they would make handy ledges for putting stuff (temporarily, such as when maintaining the tank or feeding time).


Thank you so much for your suggestion.
Maybe i will use this method  :Smile:

----------


## sonythan

> I agree with bro saying, better use those Angle Bar Stainless steel to hold the glass panel is gangerous that u can see glass bluding out, anytime the glass might give way. Hope u can get the SS support bar done up.
> 
> Or another way if can change the glass to lamin glass of 19mm and 12mm Lami together. or can 19mm and 15mm lami


he he he i'm running out of budget now so it's impossible to change the glass.

----------


## fireblade

Think you should consider yours and your family safety more then budget now...
get a better secure for your glass now better then some one get hurt or after your hard work of planting and scaping the glass give way.

Hope that you can seriously think whether the glass can take the pressure now then worry later when water , gravels soil , plants and live stock is in.

----------


## sonythan

> Think you should consider yours and your family safety more then budget now...
> get a better secure for your glass now better then some one get hurt or after your hard work of planting and scaping the glass give way.
> 
> Hope that you can seriously think whether the glass can take the pressure now then worry later when water , gravels soil , plants and live stock is in.


Agree 100%  :Well done:

----------


## sonythan

i have modified the drainage pipe using ball valve. It easier to drain the pool this way. 
Really hard to find 2" ball valve so i have to modified the pipe using 1.5" ball valve



I have to re sealant the pool because there are 3 point of leakage. 





Almost raining everyday here in Jakarta.

Sony

----------


## sonythan

Here is the update.



From top view


Tiger lotus flowering for the second time since move to the new pond


Rainbow, I just bought only 6 of them. now they all over the pond.


Neon Tetra


Sony

----------


## windcharm

Very nice! How I wish I could do this in Singapore too...

----------


## sonythan

here is the photo of Tiger lotus flower. I just took this picture 1 hour ago. It blooms in the night.

----------


## weeyang19

> he he he i'm running out of budget now so it's impossible to change the glass.


May be same thickness but temperted glass stronger and safer  :Smile:

----------

